# Hidden/Concealed Hinge Problem



## Adam Davis (Nov 3, 2019)

I installed some concealed hinges on some face frame cabinets. I installed the door tight to the cabinet. Therefore, when the door is open, all looks fine. However, when I close the door, a large gap develops on the hinge side. I can't figure out what's going on and it's driving me crazy. I tried adjusting the hinge, but it's for fine tuning, not the 1/8" gap that I have. Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You may have the wrong overlay ...?*

Check out this easy method for installing concealed hinges:






I like this one also:


----------



## Jared Sankovich (Sep 21, 2019)

Adam Davis said:


> I installed some concealed hinges on some face frame cabinets. I installed the door tight to the cabinet. Therefore, when the door is open, all looks fine. However, when I close the door, a large gap develops on the hinge side. I can't figure out what's going on and it's driving me crazy. I tried adjusting the hinge, but it's for fine tuning, not the 1/8" gap that I have. Any help would be greatly, greatly appreciated.


Did you use the compact hinges or full sized hinges? All the blum/hettich/salice/ect. have lots of adjustment. 

Also, the offset from the edge of the door to the center of the cup bore sets the reveal (door gap) 

If you used full sized clip top hinges, just get a shorter sub plate to tighten up the reveal.


----------

